# AirLift 3P not maintaining ride height?



## sandalscout (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi all,

not sure if this is normal behavior or not. Fairly new setup on my MK4 Ute. When I air to ride height, and start driving, about 10 minutes later, the rears have 10-15 PSI more in them then the set ride height. I can hit the ride button again and it drops it down to the correct PSI again, but I feel like it should "Preset Maintain" (which is on) should adjust this "on-the-fly" but I may misunderstand. I emailed AirLift "should the system automatically adjust the bags down as the pressure increases in them?" and their reply was "No its going to try and keep the bags equalize, The height sensors would help that, or try a re calibration." I honestly don't even know how to decipher what this means...

Is this normal?

Thanks!


----------

